# 4 month old...



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

Karma is almost 4 1/2 months old now. Would anyone mind posting pictures of their 4 month old pups so I can see what they look like size wise? In our puppy class there are 2 other GSD's that are like twice her size and 1 is only 5 months old (also female) the other is 6 months old (male so that's why he's bigger) She just looks so small to me still (even though she's not really that small lol)!

Thanks!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My boy was much larger as a puppy than my gal is. Not only was she the smallest of the litter of 11 she has more delicate features. My boy was in a litter of 4 and seemed like a big boy from when we picked him up. 

Chief is smaller than Patton and I don't expect her to ever get as big as he is.


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

car2ner said:


> My boy was much larger as a puppy than my gal is. Not only was she the smallest of the litter of 11 she has more delicate features. My boy was in a litter of 4 and seemed like a big boy from when we picked him up.
> 
> Chief is smaller than Patton and I don't expect her to ever get as big as he is.


She was the smallest of the litter as well but we recently sent pictures to the breeder and he said she doesn't look like the runt anymore.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness! She is adorable. LOVE those ears.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

She looks pretty good to me... How much does she weigh and how tall is she? She's beautiful! 

Shade is 4 months tomorrow. He's 41 lbs and about 21-22 inches. He's pretty big, though. He looks big to me, anyway... Sorry about the bad picture. I don't have any good ones from the past couple of days.


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am not sure what she weighs today but 2 weeks ago at her last vet visit she weighed 30 pounds and when I attempted to measure her a few days ago I got a measurement of 18.5 inches


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

My Rogue was tiny at 4 months. She was about 40 lbs and short compared to my boy, Bandit. When he was 4 months, he weighed almost 60 lbs.


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

FourIsCompany said:


> She looks pretty good to me... How much does she weigh and how tall is she? She's beautiful!
> 
> Shade is 4 months tomorrow. He's 41 lbs and about 21-22 inches. He's pretty big, though. He looks big to me, anyway... Sorry about the bad picture. I don't have any good ones from the past couple of days.



By the way he is a very good looking boy!


----------



## NickZ (Mar 12, 2016)

My girl Z weighed 41lb at 4 months 





































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

NickZ said:


> My girl Z weighed 41lb at 4 months
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


I take her to the vet for her last round of shots next Thursday. I'm curious to see how much weight she's picked up. Last time it was 10 pounds in 3 weeks.

Your girl is so pretty


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice looking dog, beautiful! 
Also love the garden  

Madoc is almost five months. I'm not sure if he's large for his age or not, because I have never encountered another gsd pup. 
I measured him about two weeks ago, he was 54cm (21inches) high and 18kilo (39lbs). He might have grown a bit in height, but definitely not in weight (he is a bit sick, lost 2 lbs in a week). 

I took the one of him sitting on the couch two hours ago. The one where he is sleeping about one week ago. And for size reference the one where he is sleeping on me. (I'm 180cm/5.11).


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

Henricus said:


> Very nice looking dog, beautiful!
> Also love the garden
> 
> 
> ...


He is a beautiful pup!


----------

